# Military sound off



## chrish (Aug 18, 2007)

I was in the ARMY  1st of the 194 CAV B troupe i was in the NG for 10years,  Basic training Feb 1986, fort Knox Kentucky, most north west corner, PX was was south from us a mile or two, alot of it is a fog to me now.
i trained on the braidlys when they came out, started with the 113's the bradly is an upgrade from the 113 APC,  a box on trax but i loved driving one,  take down just about any size tree untill i hit one just alittle to big on a nerow path, stopped us dead in are track at about 15 mph  that was a hard hit, about knocked me out, gunner got a face full of M-60 BUTT, my TC was went out the hatch and over the front
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  face full of grass ya good thing he yas my cuz or he might have hit me  he almost did tho
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and any more comments from you fly boys about the army and ill put a TOW up you tail pipe
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   id try it  hold still!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and slow down maby.

lots of boot camp stories maby you guys have some too to share and laugh about.

we had good and bad drill SGTs one ASS dril sgt was doing pull ups in a pit at the end of the building that below held the heating and cooling well it was a full story below ground and he was doing pull ups and he lost grip and fell, broke his leg none the less but it took three times pulling straws for someone to go down and drag his ass back up,  there were no stairs down there and i never did figure out how anyone got down there tho theres was probly a locked door on the wall but i didnt notice one.
post on guys on the funny stuff..


----------



## chrish (Aug 18, 2007)

I had a big long funny story and my ISP crapped out on me and i lost it all.
i have a complaint.


----------



## chrish (Aug 18, 2007)

ok short version
had a drill SGT doing pull ups in a pit ant the end of the barrecks and fell and broke his leg  (dumb azz)  took us awile to decide on who was going down after him drew straws many times
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   the door in was locked so we had to rope him up  never seen him again  are main drill sgt Mc Duffie i think its spelled  he was a black man black as night but a heart that shined as gold he WAS are MOM and DAD for that time in are lives,  he was only 21 turned 22 during the time i was there and had a great B-day for him  i was 18 no 19 in that year  plus i went to a class mates place that was full time army in the tank Div just a mile away and came back FULLY loaded and buzzed drunk, major hang over in the morning and the sgt knew it but since i didnt get cought he ent me to the medics and sleept and did desk duty at the barrecks for the rest of the day,  
we raised so much hell it was in the paper the next day and nobudy found out who it was (but us) and the sgt knew it  and he had a grin from ear to ear  and ask me for my finger nail clipper and knife (that we wernt suposed to have) and give my 20 for having it, started at 50:-)


----------



## chrish (Aug 18, 2007)

Im just telling stories here dont mind me
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





candy was called pogy bait, and i know my memory is alittle off but NO CANDY i the first part of  what you call BOOT CAMP we call basic trainning or hell camp,  after a few weeks of the PT and trainning once you get a candy bar you feell the buz from the shuger and stuff  beleve me you do its a RUSH like no other youll ever have again,

FOOD that is a topic in its self, not for the fly boys tho they got good food and survice, probly in room service,  they dont do they fighting face to face they drop there load and go home.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   fly boys cant say much about fighting when the army people are around, they never see the people they kill
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I know thats alittle hard saying sorry but i am joking around, its a hard thing they do to, hard thing to live with but were trained to do it and thats it.  its a job to do deal with it and talk it out later with a friend that understands what was done that had to be done.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 18, 2007)

When I was a youngster in boot camp back in 1972 I was this little tiny 90 lbs runt. There was always a competition between my Company Commander (also A little short lady) and this big ole loud mouthed Company Commnader on the guys side. They'd always put their best guy against her best girl and usually the guys won.

Well I may be little but I was a farm kid with no boys on that farm so I was a pretty strong kid and fast from dodging blows from the critters.

My Company Commnder finally found someone to compete! One day this loud mouth shows up with this huge Arnold Swashernager looking guy and I get called over. I swear I came up to this guys belt buckle! He was huge! His thighs were probably as big as my sholuders!

My company comander explains to me that we are going to have a contest running the osticle course. The whole time this big guy and the loud mouth are laughing their butts off pointing at me like I'm a freak or something and I was not a happy recruit! I am 5'2" tall  and I don't look to bad why are these guys laughing at me?

So we go the the course and they shoot this little gun and off we go. Well obviously in the running parts he was faster but being litlte running tires, jumping through barrels and running over logs big enogh for me to sleep on was not hard for me. Climbing ropes was a dalily routine and nets just hawl stuff into the barn so I basically kicked this big guys butt! The loud mouth Company Commander was so red faced I thought he'd burst or something.

My little Company Commander was so happy she kissed me! Then the loud mouth wanted to go to the pool and have a swim competition. I told my Company Commander we couldn't do that and she asked why - I told her the only thing I ever swum in was cow or pig poop! 

I damned near flunked out of boot camp trying to qualify in swimming! They finally agreed to let me swim the required number of laps anyway I could get there and I did it. Under water. I can not swim on top!


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 18, 2007)

Ya know Mom Debi, I don't think anyone here has ever thought of you as a floater... good story too.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 18, 2007)

Chrish, here is a link to the "War Stories" from the web site of my unit in
Vietnam. Some funny, some sad but all are true. I knew ands flew with most of these authors. Thought you might enjoy them.
http://www.187thahc.net/Stories/story index.htm


----------



## chrish (Aug 19, 2007)

hay thanks blackhawk  looks like some good reading there and illdo that later,  Ill have to make a good military sig for ya,  i could add your unit in there too. let me know and ill design something.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 22, 2007)

Boot camp, Parris Island, 1987 - I guess Marine Corps boot camp is a little different than most, we didn't get any pogy bait until right before graduation, we got to a movie on base at like 12 1/2 weeks into a 13 week cycle, you could either have 1 candy bar or bag of popcorn, almost everyone took the candy bar...funny story, one of our di's found out that this one woman was prior service AF and made her "fly" like a plane around the squad bay for not informing them she was prior service...


----------



## flagriller (Aug 22, 2007)

Damn Blackhawk, I'm reading these stories and am totally facinated and drawn in.  I've always had great respect for our military personnel and this makes it even that much deeper!  Thanks  Jim


----------



## placebo (Aug 22, 2007)

For someone probably my age you seem to remember more than I do Chrish. I started basic in Jan of 1986 at Tank Hill, Ft. Jackson SC. One of the coldest winters there on record. AIT was a five month drunk at Redstone Arsenal AL while learning to repair the T.O.W. II misssile system along with the now outdated Dragon. From there I went home to my reserve unit for a year, which was a joke. Not happy with the direction I was headed I decided to go active for 4 years. After graduating Airborne training at Ft. Benning I was off to my permanent duty station Ft. Bragg NC. Was with the 782nd Maint Bn for several years before transferring to leg-land otherwise known as COSCOM. Took over shop coordinator for the 530th S&S Bn and did my GW1 tour with them. Thank god I was out of the 82nd by then, they were seriously locked down over there. My old CO was quite peeved when me, a lowly SGT, showed up to visit my old buds with a 9mm strapped to my side, (I was in good with the arms warrant officer) and he was toting his M-16 around because division was short on 9mm's.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Had to extend do to the war but I got out after returning stateside. I'll share more stories later if anyones interested. Thanks for starting this thread Chrish. It actually feels good to reflect on some of this stuff now. I don't get to talk about this stuff much mostly because non-military folks just don't seem to understand and thats mostly who surrounds me on a daily basis. No offense to you all, it just makes it difficult to talk about, at least for me anyways.


----------



## iso (Aug 22, 2007)

x-Navy here.  Proud PGR member.

USS Virginia CGN 38 (Desert Shield/Storm and a few others)
USS Lake Erie (CG 70) Plankowner (WestPac and others)
NAVIMFAC Pearl Harbor (Hell has nothing on this place.)

CMC: You can't tell a female to get off her ass and get to work.  Now I have to write you up for sexual harrassment. How would you like it if I told you to get off your ass and get to work?
EM: Master Chief if you told me to get off my ass and get to work I probably deserved it.  

Went out
saw the world
Didn't like it
came home.


----------



## shortrib (Aug 22, 2007)

Army 1977 to 1981
Basic in Ft Leonardwood, MO
AIT Ft Benning, GA
1978-79  Camp Hovey Korea, 1/9th inf  2nd Inf Div
     Carter started pulling troops from Korea and combined the 1/9 and 2/9 and moved us to the home of the Big Red One, we stayed 2nd Div for one year then were incorperated to a 1st Div batallion. I got my orders before the change over, and stayed 2nd Inf Division the whole time I was in.

1979 80 Ft Riley Ks 2/9 Inf 2nd /Inf Div

1980-1981 Camp Hovey Korea 1/23 Inf 2 Inf Div


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 22, 2007)

Ex NAV here too.

USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN-72) QMSR-QMSM Plankowner, first WESTPAC, Desert Sheild/Storm

USS Spartanburg County (LST-1192) QMSM-QMII mostly dry dock and GITMO, 1 run up the Hudson to Albany, NY for a change of command ceremony.

Pretty good times overall.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm starting to think every American that ever lived has served in the military ... is that right?


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 22, 2007)

Should be,  we might not be having some of the issues with the kids these days.  People these days seem to think they are OWED respect instead of earning it.


----------



## placebo (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow. I swear I was thinking this exact same thing at the same time you were typing it! Obviously I agree strongly!


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 22, 2007)

Hehe,  Great minds and all that :)


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 23, 2007)

Nope not everyone had served  

but those of us that have served honorably are quite proud of that fact.


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 23, 2007)

One of my brothers was in USMC boot camp, Parris Island, 1987....he went there in May after he graduated HS.

Wonder if you knew him?  We'll have to talk  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Lisa


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 23, 2007)

Amen.. to that Deb..


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 23, 2007)

I signed up for the Marines in 84 to leave in summer of 85.  I worked my tail off to make it easier for me in boot camp.  Could run, not jog, 5 miles.  I had two classmates from the year before me helping me.  They had gone in the Marines the year before.  I would get 1 mile down and they would add another and so on.  By the time I got 5 miles down, they added a pack on my back.  I was 5' 9", strong as hell, and ran like I was on fire.  I was so proud of myself.  Those 2 guys kicked my butt...lol.  Then 4 months almost to the day I was to leave, I started having petit mal seizures, and recieved a diagnosis of epilespy.  I wasnt going to tell the Marines because I wanted in so bad.  Then they went into grand mal seizures.  And I was forced out.  22 years have passed and it still bothers me to this day I couldnt go.  The Marines hold my heart and I wish all the time I could have gone in.  I always wondered at the same time, maybe it wasnt suppose to be but when my brother went in 2 years later and was thru with boot camp and home from time to time, he said to me one day, 'you would have loved it, you really would have'.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 23, 2007)

I can empathize Lisa. Jessie actually went into OCS USMC and had to graduate in the top 10 to get a height waver - she missed by 2 points on her finally and is still sad about it 37 years later!


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 23, 2007)

That is so terribly sad....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   At least I know I am not the only one for still thinking about missing out after all this time.
You can let her know, she is not alone.

Lisa


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 23, 2007)

Jim, heres another story from the site, these were all my friends but I left 
country in Oct and it was years before I knew this happened
http://www.187thahc.net/Stories/Trialbyfirestory.htm


----------



## richtee (Aug 23, 2007)

FASCINATING!
You Might Not Ever Guess

Captain Kangaroo passed away on January 23, 2004 as age 76 , which is odd, because he always looked to be 76. (DOB: 6/27/27 ) His death reminded me of the following story.

Some people have been a bit offended that the actor, Lee Marvin, is buried in a grave alongside 3 and 4 star generals at Arlington National Cemetery . His marker gives his name, rank (PVT) and service (USMC). Nothing else. Here's a guy who was only a famous movie star who served his time, why the heck does he rate burial with these guys? Well, following is the amazing answer:

I always liked Lee Marvin, but didn't know the extent of his Corps experiences.

In a time when many Hollywood stars served their country in the armed forces often in rear echelon posts where they were carefully protected, only to be trotted out to perform for the cameras in war bond promotions, Lee Marvin was a genuine hero. He won the Navy Cross at Iwo Jima There is only one higher Naval award... the Medal Of Honor


If that is a surprising comment on the true character of the man, he credits his sergeant with an even greater show of bravery.

Dialog from "The Tonight Show with Johnny Carson": His guest was Lee Marvin Johnny said, "Lee, I'll bet a lot of people are unaware that you were a Marine in the initial landing at Iwo Jima ..and that during the course of that action you earned the Navy Cross and were severely wounded."


"Yeah, yeah... I got shot square in the bottom and they gave me the Cross for securing a hot spot about halfway up Suribachi. Bad thing about getting shot up on a mountain is guys getting' shot hauling you down. But,Johnny, at Iwo I served under the bravest man I ever knew... We both got the cross the same day, but what he did for his Cross made mine look cheap in comparison. That dumb guy actually stood up on Red beach and directed his troops to move forward and get the hell off the beach. Bullets flying by, with mortar rounds landing everywhere and he stood there as the main target of gunfire so that he could get his men to safety. He did this on more than one occasion because his men's safety was more important than his own life.
That Sergeant and I have been lifelong friends. When they brought me off Suribachi we passed the Sergeant and he lit a smoke and passed it to me, lying on my belly on the litter and said, where'd they get you Lee?' Well Bob... if you make it home be fore me, tell Mom to sell the outhouse!"
Johnny, I'm not lying, Sergeant Keeshan was the bravest man I ever knew.
The Sergeant's name is Bob Keeshan. You and the world know him as Captain Kangaroo."
<On another note, there was this wimpy little man (who just passed away) on PBS, gentle and quiet. Mr. Rogers is another of those you would least suspect of being anything but what he now portrays to our youth. But Mr. Rogers was a U.S. Navy Seal, combat-proven in Vietnam with over twenty-five confirmed kills to his name. He wore a long-sleeved sweater on TV, to cover the many tattoos on his forearm and biceps. He was a master in small arms and hand-to-hand combat, able to disarm or kill in a heartbeat

After the war Mr. Rogers became an ordained Presbyterian minister and therefore a pacifist. Vowing to never harm another human and also dedicating the rest of his life to trying to help lead children on the right path in life. He hid away the tattoos and his past life and won our hearts with his quiet wit and charm.
America's real heroes don't flaunt what they did; they quietly go about their day-to-day lives, doing what they do best They earned our respect and the freedoms that we all enjoy.
Look around and see if you can find one of those heroes in your midst.
Often, they are the ones you'd least suspect, but would most like to have on your side if anything ever happened
Take the time to thank anyone that has fought for our freedom. With encouragement they could be the next Captain Kangaroo or Mr.Rogers


Send this on will you please? Nothing will happen to you if you don't but it will tell what a HERO is made of.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

lisa, you can always go into a vfw  or american legion hall & take a plate of goodies, or volunteer to do anything & though it's not the same- we know ya wanted to & ya tried & well.... yer still a patriot,an american, a damn good person, back ina day they 4-f'd ya for being flatfooted...


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Gypsy  :)  I am always into something at the base (AF) and I make 200-300 Valentines for the Vets in the hospital on Valentines Day at Fort Carson every year and I get my co-workers to help me.  I fly my flag at my home everyday and it has a light on it for the night time.  I support our soldiers :)


Lisa


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

p.s. lisa- just so you know - even if ya didn't serve- if you have an immediate family member- up to grandparent who did & is still alive... they can sign off on you to join the a.l. hall and those are great cheap places for a beer w/ a lot of vets & families thereof. and even though i am not a member of the vfw- cause i never served in a foreign war ( now korea,vietnam, & grenada have been included) i still go & pay great respect to our brothers & sisters in arms and 1 thing  i used to do when i lived back in corpus christi-i'd go to the airport  1 day a week,and any uniformed man or woman got a welcome home drink from me.


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 23, 2007)

my grandmother made me a lifetime member when I was about 8 years old  :)

I can remember helping her there when I was really young until I was in my early 20's when I moved out of state.  I loved Bingo night...lol


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

oh those old ladies are mean..... i learned quickfast never to sell fresh shrimp to bingo ladies... sell to the husbands & they can make the wives clean them later- lol    the only thing tougher than a marine.... is his wife.


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 23, 2007)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## watery eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Served in the United States Air Force from 1981 - 1989

I was first an Aircraft Electrician on F-15's, F-16's and F-4's - then I went into Digital Electronics working on the terrain Following Radar system of the F-111.

Did all of my time state side out west - just missed going to Korea(darn) and my only overseas base for the F-111 was England.

I have many, many, many stories and can even tell a few in mixed company. I treasure every day that I served and the experience that made me the person I am today.


Question - if you never served overseas can you still be a member of the American Legion or Veteran of Foreign Wars?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

the "law"- statute is still changing- it's a screwed up deal(in my opinion) i remember my uncle coming hone from "south east asia"- they were heroes to me & thats what made me join ( other than my grandfather volunterring @ 8:01 am on dec. 8th,1941- i always thought korea & vietnam were  wars- just ask a serviceperson.... to me any skirmish,conflict,firefight- brother for brother against another, deserves our nation's highest honors & respect..... i won't tell war stories & laughs or any other story here ( those are mine) but the "war on *****" and central america- it's the same as it is now.... for the last 45 years- americans do not dare get taken prisoner..... i'll leave it @ that- let's leave the b.s. to congress- i have respect for 2 men in all our govt.- our president- cause he is, & john mccain- cause he did.  on a lighter note- what f-4's ? i always loved the f4f & f-4e  know a private owner in ft. worth texas- member of the conf. airforce.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 23, 2007)

according to congress & the monthly vfw mag.- korea & southeast asia police action(what a tag) as of about 3-4 years ago were allowed vfw membership,along w/ the grenada "operation", and i think(don't qoute me)  anyone that served u.s. deployment to bosnia(for the u.n. peacekeeping force)desert storm,afghan, & current deployments in "the war on terror" are also included. i hate to get into it big time but to me - anyone that served on foreign soil w/ our flag on their shoulder- should be included. but then again- ya walk into a v, or a.l. hall- no one will dispute your service to the flag or the principles under which you serve or served.- or would serve again.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks.  I'm making it a personal goal to read every story written there.  I'm almost half through.   I've worked with several Viet Nam vets in the past, and the stories and expierences they've told me are really interesting.  I had one not to long ago talk with me for about three hours, and afterwards he looked me right in the eyse and said, and I quote, "ya know, I've never told anyone some, well most of the things I've just told you."  I huged him and thanked him ever so gratefully.


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 23, 2007)

Seem like there were a few of us 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  that served at the 

same time, I was 3/87 - 6/91, USMC! Boot Camp at PI, 3 months in the heat of summer at 29 Palms, one year in Okinawa, with a little visit to S.Korea, Camp Lejeune from 88 - 91 with a couple visits back to 29 Palms and to the bigger sanbox in Saudi/Kuwait.  Wouldn't trade my experiences for anything in the world...

Lisa, we had a girl in boot camp that made it all the way through, literally one week to graduation, she was our guide on and everything, found out she was pregnant, wouldn't let her graduate and she never received the title of Marine, in my opinion, she certainly earned it though.  She named her daughter after our Sr DI!  She was so upset at going through all of that and not getting it...


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 23, 2007)

By the way, any Marines out there, please visit the link below, it's a website for all Marines, there are over 100,000+ registered.  If you do sign up though, if there is some place to mention that I invited you, I'm shellchris on that site, or Cpl Michelle Christman...any doc's out there that served with the FMF, please sign up also! 

http://marines.togetherweserved.com/usmc/index.jsp


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm the Commander of our local VFW, I qualify from over in Desert Storm, for the VFW you had to have served overseas in a theatre of war, e.g., Korean War, actually served in country (and actually is still considered eligible of you serve today over there). 

For the legion, you had to have served one day of active duty during the dates below...

Aug 2,1990 - Open
Dec 20,1989 - Jan 31,1990
Aug 24,1982 - July 31,1984
Feb 28,1961 - May 7,1975
June 25,1950 - Jan 31,1955
Dec 7,1941 - Dec 31,1946
Apr 6,1917 - Nov 11,1918


----------



## retired newbie (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks CPL, Shellbellc for the information on togetherweserved. I just completed the form to join and updated my status. I joined as SSG John McCown. Thanks and Semper Fi


----------



## brennan (Aug 23, 2007)

Same thing goes for the other branches. just change the url to whatever branch you served in (Navy, Army, Air Farce, Coasties have one too I think)

I'm on navy.togetherweserved.com if you want to say I invited you my name is Brennan (duh) I think you can find me on there that way. Or you can send me a PM with your e-mail address and I'll toss you an invite.

My personal military career is still in progress. Jun 2000 I went to boot camp in Great Lakes, IL after which I attended my advanced electronics training, and my "A" school to become an FC (Fire Controlman). After that it was off to Dam Neck, VA to attend NSSMS "C" School (don't aske me what the A and C stand for. All I know is A is for your rate and C is for a specialization within your rate) I have a bunch of fond memories from my schools and earned enough college credit to just about give me an associates in electronics. 

While I was in C School (mar 01 - nov 01) 911 happened. I was in class and the instructor got called to the office for an urgent message. When he came back he dismissed us all for the day without telling us what was currently happening. So I head over to the Galley for lunch and sat down near a tv so I could watch some CNN and as I sat down, I saw one of the towers smoking and not 5 seconds after my butt hit the seat the second plane crashed into the other tower. The whole thing seemed absolutely surreal, I couldn't believe it was happening so near to where I was. I can't remember much afterwards but the base pretty much shut down to all traffic except essential persons and I was stuck on base. Talk about scary.

In November I flew to my first ship USS Bonhomme-Richard (LHD-6) thinking we were going to deploy to the gulf that following Jan. A guy from my shop picked me up at the airport and the first thing he asked me was "you ready to go to the gulf?" I told him that I thought so and asked him why.

"We're leaving in 3 days"

No time to get settled in, no time for much of anything before we're sailing to the coast of Pakistan for Operation Enduring Freedom. I deployed 2 more times after that in support of Op Iraqi Freedom. 3 deployments in 4 years out of the 5 I was on board.

And now I'm on Shore Duty working with engineers testing and evaluating upgrades to NSSMS (NATO SeaSparrow Missile System) I couldn't ask for a better place to work right now. Who wouldnt love a job where they get to blow up missiles and targets worth millions of dollars without the money comming out of their pocket?

Ok, I think I've babbled enough, I just like what I do and I'm proud that I have the opportunity to do it. I thank all you vets out there for allowing me the freedom to choose what I do and to continue the tradition of dedicated service to our country.

V/R,
FC2 McCue, Brennan


----------



## placebo (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry to put the kabosh on a story I would really like to believe is true but:

http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/k/keeshan.htm

It is unfortunately just a story with some partial truths, albeit a good one.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 23, 2007)

Placebo I was about to say the same thing
http://www.snopes.com/military/marvin.asp


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 23, 2007)

Jim, most Vietnam Vets won't talk about it so you should be proud if they trusted you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I came out of the closet about 5yrs ago and would finally admit I was a Vet. Here is a link to the home page of our unit
http://www.187thahc.net/


----------



## richtee (Aug 24, 2007)

Aww hell... some things are to good to be true I guess. Helluva story tho. <Yanking hook outta gills>


----------



## lisacsco (Aug 24, 2007)

He did the exact same times and locations you did....amazing  :)


----------



## chrish (Aug 25, 2007)

I just glanced through all that was said, and since i was away all week on the job site and now just read to respond to all this,  I'm happy as heck that all you guys and gals liked this topic and responded there own tidbits about their times in basic and such.
now its time to go back and answer some questions
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





post more stories to read about,,  basic trainning  good or bad?   bad drill sgts, good drill sgts. sit you had to put up with and such.

i know one.  during basic,   the CO's office was cleanned by the trainnies and they would take turns by how ever they did it,  but when it was are turn and i was in on the group to do it.
 Well i had once worked for a place called BMS   (building maintaince survice)  so i knew how to KLEEN an office so to say and i instructed the others on what to do  and we did are job well,    i wish the hell i had never of done that,  the CO wanted us every night he was so impressed in the job we did.   it would take up are whole evening of shinning are boots and relaxing and stuff,  but we went from the first night of 4.5 hrs down to 2.5 hrs,  and it wasnt just one office but a whole complex of 13 offices.
 To say the least we were the only ones to do that during my basic and at the end the CO took myself and crew off and said some very good stuff about us and even took us out to eat at a small steak house there in fort knox,  had a great time,  and the CO was a great guy  like one of the gang i could not beleve it,,  

as i remember more ill tell


----------



## chrish (Aug 25, 2007)

Shellbellc;79096 said:
			
		

> yup pogy bait (NOT PERMITTED) my first candy was a snickers bar and i had one hell of a rush from it and i still remember it, like a dose of speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrish (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm most likly your age then,   im 40  born in 1966, class of 1985, went to fort knox in Feb and i remember alot of it but lacking some details tho,  thats like the cadence songs when we were out on march,  i know we spent alot of time in the laundry room washing are clothes,  remember those times,  sitting around naked waiting to get are clouthes washd and dryed,, to bad no girls were around then


----------



## chrish (Aug 25, 2007)

i forgot to say i stayied to train on the bradley's using the TOW system.

for any of you the braidly is an APC 113 like this 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    with more on top with the TOW system,  the TOW is an anti tank or other weapon, wire guided missile.

but the 113 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 was are wheels and i drove them too, combat load was about 15 ton  and if we could get to a wal-mart or store to load up on stuff it would be about 16 ton
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   all food.:-)


----------



## chrish (Aug 25, 2007)

YUP ALL but you have served:-)  we all defend are nation and give an oth to die for it,  you people up north never get into wars so i dont know
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




would you give your life for yor land?:-)  for your smoker?


----------



## alaskatoy (Aug 25, 2007)

16+  years AF.


----------



## chrish (Aug 26, 2007)

any of you guys play  ACES HIGH?  ITS  an online war game here at:

a good war game online, i love it,  im an ace with the MGMC vehicle,  4+50 cal guns,  anything that gets in my sights and is close is dead meat,   a fun game check it out.
http://www.hitechcreations.com/frindex.htm.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 26, 2007)

AD USAF '83-'96.  UPT Class 85-01 Reese AFB, Tx.  B-52 Copilot, Aircraft Commander, Instructor PIlot, Standardization & Evaluation (check pilot)
20th BMS Carswell AFB, Tx '85-'89, 644th BMS K.I Sawyer AFB, MI '89-'93.  E-3 AWACS Aircraft Commander, 965th AWACS Tinker AFB, Ok.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 26, 2007)

Damn, that's enough to even impress a "Grunt" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 all they gave me was one little helicopter to play with


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 26, 2007)

HAH.....Gotcha.....Air Force gave me TWO BIG planes to play with and said "Go fly around the country for 12 -16 hrs and land back here"!

B-52 + 54 750 lb bombs = lots of noise and dead guys on ground (ask the republican guard).


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I really had a few more then one, they were real good about replacing them when you abandoned them in rice patties and jungles and we didn't have to repair our own bullet holes


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 26, 2007)

CrewDawg, you were at Reese some of the years I was at Tech before joining the Navy.  I bet we made some of the same clubs then.


----------



## brennan (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, thats a lot of fuel to noise converters.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks, I found the page last week and have spent hours reading and going through it to the point I feel as I'm one of you guys, even though I know I'm not and could never be. I felt extreamly moved by the Ap Cho account. I can tell from what I've read you and the guys, and all who served were and are very special. Thank you for what you said, when I talk with them I mostly never talk, only listen, because I'm truely interested. I'm glad things are better for you, you should be proud of your service, because FlaGriller and the FG Family are proud of you! And we appriciate you.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 27, 2007)

TTU '79 - '83.  Graduated in May, reported to Reese in Nov.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 3, 2007)

Guess we can consider this a bump.   

I had noticed several mentions of the military over the last couple of weeks, got me looking for a thread on who all has served, figured there had to be one out there.........thought I would add on and revive it for any new members who may want to speak up.

I was Air Force from 02/93-12/96.   Satellite Communications as part of a FACP (Forward Air Control Package) with the 71 ACS out of Moody AFB.


----------



## brianj517 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just caught this thread & thought I'd chime in.

USAF, served 86-91 at Mt. Home AFB as aircraft electro-environmental systems spe******t (AFSC #45375) on F-111, EF-111, and F-4's.

If asked, I would not hesitate to do it all again.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 3, 2007)

Man there are a lot of zoomies here!


----------

